# Puddles & Poo Pie @ Pineview 12/27/07



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Poo Pie, Skylar and I arrived at cemetary point around 0930 with about a half dozen other people on the ice. We set up in 35' with little action for the first hour. Moved into 20' and started catching perch, around 25 for the day. Dirty Curt joind us around 1300 with his two sons. The boys and skylar were able to catch a perch, always great to see how excited they get. In hope of catching a tiger I had a couple of rods rigged for them. I also had another rod with 4lb test and a cobley jig for the smaller fish. At noon I had just released a small perch and was getting my line back to the bottom when my rod went nuts!! My first musky-what a rush!! It took about ten min, 8 great runs, and Poo Pie getttin wet up to his pits to land the fish  We took a few pics and released the beast back to swim again. My rod measures 30" as you can see the fish is a bit bigger, our guess is around 34" to 35",with a girth of around 17". Have no idea how much he weighed, if you have an idea please let me know. What a fight on the 4lb line and tiny jig. Thanks Poo Pie for the assistance.[attachment=2:13v3haoe]musky01.jpg[/attachment:13v3haoe][attachment=1:13v3haoe]musky02.jpg[/attachment:13v3haoe][attachment=0:13v3haoe]musky03.jpg[/attachment:13v3haoe]


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice! I have a couple of friends fishing there right now as I write this. Sucks I couldn't get out of work.

I would love to catch a tiger on a smally ice fishing pole. Congrats on your first Tiger.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Dude, it was a great day! Can't wait till our next adventure


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a great day at the view. That musky is a nice looking one! If you dont mind me asking, what did you have rigged up to catch him? Im planning on heading there tomorrow, and wouldnt mind at least tryin for one.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Puddles said:


> My rod measures 30" as you can see the fish is a bit bigger, our guess is around 34" to 35",with a girth of around 17". Have no idea how much he weighed, if you have an idea please let me know. What a fight on the 4lb line and tiny jig.


To get a weight estimate here is the formula

length X girth X girth / 800 = aprox weight

Accourding to the your numbers, it should weigh close to 12.6lbs

Nice fish.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Way cool!

Nice looking tiger muskie. That would make anyone's day, I think. That's a really pretty one, too. Great fins.

Thanks for the report.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

RnF said:


> Puddles said:
> 
> 
> > My rod measures 30" as you can see the fish is a bit bigger, our guess is around 34" to 35",with a girth of around 17". Have no idea how much he weighed, if you have an idea please let me know. What a fight on the 4lb line and tiny jig.
> ...


Nice calc's Rnf !!! Now can you catch and tie-up that avatar of your's????  

Nice report Poo Pie (  ) and Puddles 8) ....you guy's sure get out a lot...thanks for all the reports!!!!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

.45 said:


> Nice calc's Rnf !!! Now can you catch and tie-up that avatar of your's????


Thanks. That bug is pretty evasive. I just can't seem to get a hold of it. After the first swipe at the screen I about broke my hand.


----------



## firemanroot (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice fish Puddles. Makes me jealous. I've caught two of the Muskies, but never threw the ice . That has to be exciting on a ice pole and four pound test. Great job!!!


----------



## fireeng833 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thats a fantastic photograph. Who took it? Your white balance needs adjusting.


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

To get a weight estimate here is the formula

length X girth X girth / 800 = aprox weight

Accourding to the your numbers, it should weigh close to 12.6lbs

Nice fish.[/quote]
Thanks for the formula. I'll have to use that in the future.


----------



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

Sweet Musky puddles. How was the ice? thicker than last time I hope. I'm never listening to poo pies' ice report again!


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

McFishin said:


> Sweet Musky puddles. How was the ice? thicker than last time I hope. I'm never listening to poo pies' ice report again!


Thanks, it was a great fish im excited to get back up there and try for another. Why so negative about Poo Pie?


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

McFishin said:


> Sweet Musky puddles. How was the ice? thicker than last time I hope. I'm never listening to poo pies' ice report again!


Not listening to me? Then I guess you won't be reading this anyway. Fine with me- One whole post, thanks for all of your shared info! I have a great time fishing and like to talk about it when not.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Oh my bad Mcfishin-- just figured it out welcome to the forum captain!!!!!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

One more thing cap.-- you have to keep going with us, I know the ice is safe if it will hold you


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice Musky! I need to try out pineview


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

McFishin said:


> Sweet Musky puddles. How was the ice? thicker than last time I hope. I'm never listening to poo pies' ice report again!


All you need to do Mccaptain is call on your cell from shore and we will let you know how the ice is. Goin back up this four off let you know what day.


----------



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

So quick with the angry reply poo pie. i'm glad I wasn't close enough to get punched. :shock: I'm taking the whole fam on sunday. I'm thinking pineview, mantua, or newton. LETS DO THIS!!!


----------



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

Not listening to me now? I see how it is  . I'm going to do some checking on Newton Res. they have muskies there too but not nearly as much preasure.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

McFishin said:


> Not listening to me now? I see how it is  . I'm going to do some checking on Newton Res. they have muskies there too but not nearly as much preasure.


so quick to think I am ignoring you, you know at station10 we just don't have the personal forum time some do at say station121......YES, Lets do this!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

McFishin said:


> Not listening to me now? I see how it is  . I'm going to do some checking on Newton Res. they have muskies there too but not nearly as much preasure.


I'm not so sure I know where that is, guess you are guiding, captain. More coconut rum??


----------



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

I talked to poo pie on the phone, were going to Newton Res. on Sunday. If anyone wants to go let me Know and Ill get you directions. Newton Res. is about 15-20 miles nw of Logan but still in the cache valley.


----------



## RyanCreek (Dec 8, 2007)

I've gone up there twice so far to try and catch some Tiger Musky. Nuthin. I did get some perch though oddly enough. Seems those Tiger Muskies get hooked up on accident but nobody has really been able to get them consistently through the ice, which frustrates me because they aren't any different than Pike and people can catch Pike consistently through the ice all the dang time around the US.

After looking at topo maps of Pineview and researching hard-water Pike and Musky patters, some of the areas that should hold the most Pike also happen to be the most heavily fished.... around Cemetery Point. 

I've been rigging with fireline and a low-vis wire leader on a good ice rod with some back-bone and a big spinning reel. I've fished spoons, jigs, and jigging rapalas all tipped with either a piece of chub or perch. However, it also seems that these Tigers at Pineview don't have any qualms with snapping at the little perch rigs. It should be the ticket but I haven't found them yet. Last time I decided I was done and would wait for summer to try and catch one, but reports like this make me want to keep trying through the ice.

One consistency between all the reports of hooking up with Tiger Muskies that I have seen so far is that they are always around the schools of panfish. They are often caught while reeling up or letting down the bait, which to me says they suspend in the water column over the small fish. They also are hooked up after several perch have been landed, which tells me they are attracted by struggling perch being reeled up by ice fishermen, then come in to investigate. Many guys also report having their perch snagged by a Tiger in the middle of reeling them up.

I'm starting to think that if I want a tiger musky, I should find and catch lots of perch and keep another rod in the water as well that is suspended to catch any muskies that come through.


----------



## tnokes (Dec 31, 2007)

GOOD JOB! What bait did you have on the muskie rod?


----------



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

I have had several perch hit by muskies when I was reeling them in. They come up prety chewwed up. I've always wanted to try a sardine rigged like you would for stripers at powell but I always end up going for the fast action of the perch lures. |-O-|


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Mcfishin- are we going to Newton or Pineview? sounds like you and ryan are talking about pineview? call the station tonight Just talked to Jack, she's in.


----------



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

Were going to newton if the road is open, if not we can backtrack to Mantua. drpepper replied on my newton thread and said the ice is 5-6" but the road may drift over if the storm gets too bad.


----------

